# Costa Rica 2008 II



## FalkenFisch (10. März 2008)

Der dritte Tag beginnt sehr nebelig, aber die Sonne schafft es dann binnen Minuten, den Schleier vom Urwald zu ziehen.


http://img384.*ih.us/img384/6826/bild414hj5.jpg



 Der Pazifik ist heute unglaublich ruhig. Keine wahrnehmbaren Wellen. Wir fahren über flüssiges Glas. Auf dem Weg nach draußen sehen wir heute noch viel mehr Schildkröten, als sonst.

Zu dieser Jahreszeit ziehen innerhalb von 7-10 Tagen ca. 400.000 Schildkröten in die Gegend um Turtle Bay, um Ihre Eier abzulegen. Ein beeindruckendes Schauspiel.

Überall ist Baitfisch, ständig flüchten Schwärme von Kleinfischen in Panik vor unserem vorbeifahrenden Boot. Stachelrochen, Adlerrochen und sogar Mantas springen in voller Größe aus dem Wasser.

Dann sehen wir in Fahrtrichtung eine Flosse aus dem Wasser ragen. Kein Delfin, dass war schnell klar. Mahi Mahi! Wir verfolgen die Flosse und lassen dann in der Nähe unsere Köder zu Wasser. Die Dorade taucht ab, fühlt sich wohl verfolgt. Wir kreuzen noch 5 Minuten in dem Gebiet, von dem Fisch ist nichts mehr zu sehen . . . aber dafür dann zu hören! In Form der kreischenden Rolle! Gegen 10:00 Uhr liegt also erneut ein Mahi-Mahi in der Fischkiste.


http://img72.*ih.us/img72/4021/bild423cb6.jpg



 Kurze Zeit später gesellt sich dazu der zweite Mahi-Mahi des Tages. Kulinarisch ist der Tag also erneut bereits sehr früh gerettet! Dann, ca. Minuten später, kreischt erneut eine Rolle. Der Fisch nimmt Schnur, kurz warten, Bremse rein und den Fisch in den Widerstand schwimmen lassen. Ups . . . ein ganz ungewohntes Gefühl. Der Fisch ist größer, hat mehr Kraft . . . und ein Schwert! Sailfisch! Na endlich. Ca. 20 Minuten lang veranstaltet der Fisch eine großartige Show . . .

http://img384.*ih.us/img384/4011/bild429br4.jpg

http://img384.*ih.us/img384/5180/bild434uu3.jpg

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/7595/bild436sk2.jpg

  . . . bevor wir ihn dann fotografieren 

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/5787/bild441fu1.jpg

  . . . und releasen können.

 Es gibt Sie also doch noch, die Sails. Wir bringen alle Ruten wieder aus und nehmen erneut unsere Fahrt auf. Knapp 25 Minuten später interessiert sich erneut ein Sail für unser "Angebot", allerdings für den Teaser. Wir hatten immer einfach noch eine monofile Schnur mit ein paar Kunstködern hinten raus mitlaufen lassen, um Aufmerksamkeit auf uns zu ziehen. Was uns ja ganz offensichtlich auch vorbildlich gelungen ist. Jetzt bricht Hektik aus. Der Kapitän hält das Boot auf Kurs und holt mit einer Hand so schnell es eben geht den Teaser ein. Der Sailfisch attackiert wie wild den Teaser mit seinem Schwert, beißt aber nicht zu. Wir holen, ebenfalls so schnell es geht, die Ruten mit den Ballyhoos ein. All das passiert parallel. Der Kapitän reißt den letzten Rest der Teaserschnur aus dem Wasser, der Sail ist max. 2 Meter hinter dem Boot und ist außer sich vor Wut und wir schlenzen ihm passgenau die soeben frisch eingeholten Köder vor die Schnauze. Sofort nimmt der Fisch den Ballyhoo und zieht ab. Ganz kurz gewartet, Bremse hochgeschoben und der Fisch hängt! In unmittelbarer Bootsnähe beginnt der Drill. Ein tolles Schauspiel!

   Der Fisch ist 10 Minuten später am Boot und bereit für das "Zielfoto"

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/3189/bild446is3.jpg

http://img373.*ih.us/img373/2175/bild451ob8.jpg

http://img373.*ih.us/img373/2910/bild454dp5.jpg

http://img373.*ih.us/img373/6724/bild455im1.jpg

 Nach diesem Sailfisch-Intermezzo übernehmen dann wieder die Mahi-Mahi das Regime, gleich in Form eines Doppelstrikes. Der erste Fisch ist eher klein und daher sehr schnell am Boot . . .

http://img384.*ih.us/img384/831/bild470dd8.jpg

  , der zweite dafür größer und deutlich temperamentvoller.

http://img373.*ih.us/img373/1273/bild458qi0.jpg

http://img384.*ih.us/img384/3415/bild465ga2.jpg

  Aber auch der Fisch kommt in die Kiste.

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/6572/bild489ao4.jpg


----------



## MefoProf (10. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 II*

Jetzt hab ich ihn gefunden den Teil 2 . Super Fotos und 1 a Fische


----------



## Sailfisch (11. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 II*

Geniale Bilder und schon wieder klasse Doraden!
Glückwunsch auch zu den Sails!


----------



## HarryO. (11. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 II*

einfach nur super!!


----------



## SimonHH (13. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 II*

|bigeyes        boah ey        |bigeyes


----------



## marlin2304 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 II*

Super Bilder, zum neidisch werden.


----------

